# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επιστρέψαμε!!!

## moutro

Παιδάκια μου!!! φίλοι μου αγαπημένοι τι κάνετε??? Χάθηκαμε είμαστε απαράδεκτοι ότι κ να πείτε δίκιο θα έχετε...όμως κάτι οικογενειακές ατυχίες καθώς κ η έλλειψη ιντερνετ μας κράτησαν μακριά... Θα προσπαθω να μπαίνω έστω απο το κινητό για να τα λέμε όπως κάποτε με τους παλιούς κ να γνωριστούμε με τους καινούριους! Είμαστε όλοι καλα! Για τα κοκατιλ πρώτα: Ο μουτρακος είναι 2,5 πλέον πολυ πιο ήρεμος κ φιλικός, ένας σωστός κούκλος! Η φιφη είναι 1,5 κ απίστευτα χαδιάρα!!! Τα πηγαίνουν πολυ καλα, δεν μαλωνουν πια καθόλου κ τον άλλον μήνα θα βάλω φωλιά! Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή κ ελπίζω για τα καλύτερα!!! Ο μπογος (το καναρινι) έχει επιστρέψει στο πατέρα μου με την υπόλοιπη παρέα του κ πριν λίγες μέρες έγινε μπαμπάς,4 μικρούλια έκανε το θηρίο!!! Τέλος, εδώ κ 3 μήνες στη παρέα μας έχει μπει ενα κορίτσι πού μας έχει πάρει τα μυαλά!! Η Σιλβα, το πιο όμορφο, παιχνιδιάρικο, ζωηρό, πονηρό κ υπέροχο ημιαιμο κυνηγοσκυλάκι πού έχετε δει ποτέ!!! Είναι 5 μηνών τώρα κ την λατρεύουμε όλοι! (μέσα στις γιορτές παραλίγο να τη χάσουμε απο πολυ βαριά γαστριτιδα κ η αδυναμία πού της έχουμε έχει φτάσει στο θεό!). Θέλει να παίξει με τα φτερωτα μου παιδάκια αλλα είναι αγαρμπη πολυ η άτιμη κ τη φοβούνται...όταν κοιμάται όμως ο μουτρακος πάει κ την πειράζει, αυτό το πουλί δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ! Ευτυχώς!!! Αυτά είναι τα νέα μας κ είμαστε πολυ χαρούμενοι πού επιστρέψαμε!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλως ηρθατε ξανα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τους! παντα γερα κι ευτυχισμενα ευχομαι, κι εσυ μαζι τους φυσικα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλώς τη Μάρθα!!!

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες ξανα ενεργη Μαρθα !

----------


## lagreco69

Welcome back!! Μαρθα.  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Καλως ηρθες!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες Μάρθα αν και δεν σε ξέρω απο οσα κατάλαβα έχει μεγάλη οικογένεια!

----------


## antonisveria

Καλώς ήρθες Μάρθα...

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλως ηρθες μαρθα!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς την.   :Big Grin:

----------


## moutro

Ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα να σας δείξω τα μωράκια μου!!!! 

Πρώτα ο παλιός...



Το κορίτσι μου. 



Το ζευγαράκι στο σπιτάκι του. 



Και το καινούριο μέλος της οικογένειας. 





Μα δεν είναι όλα τους υπέροχα????????????

----------


## luminosa

να τα χαιρεσαι και να περνατε ομορφες στιγμες παρεουλα!

----------


## e2014

ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! παντα το ειχα απορια,πως συμπεριφερονται τα σκυλακια με τα πουλια,μια φορα που ειχα φερει για λιγο ενα σκυλακι στο σπιτι να το κρτισω,τρελαθηκε και ολο πηγαινε και γαυγιζε στα κλουβια..... και τα παιχνιδια ειναι φοβερα πραγματικα.... πως τα εφτιαξες???? απιθανα ολα μπραβο σου!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Κουκλάκια ειναι όλα τους, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## moutro

> ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! παντα το ειχα απορια,πως συμπεριφερονται τα σκυλακια με τα πουλια,μια φορα που ειχα φερει για λιγο ενα σκυλακι στο σπιτι να το κρτισω,τρελαθηκε και ολο πηγαινε και γαυγιζε στα κλουβια..... και τα παιχνιδια ειναι φοβερα πραγματικα.... πως τα εφτιαξες???? απιθανα ολα μπραβο σου!!!!


Όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί ούτε που ασχολείται μαζί τους. Όταν τα βγάζω βόλτα και πετούν η Σίλβα θέλει να παίξει μαζί τους αλλά αυτά φοβούνται οπότε πάνε πάνω μου ή σε ψηλό μέρος. Ο Μούτρος βέβαια που είναι πολύ αλήτης κατεβαίνει και πάει στο κρεβάτι της αυτή όμως δεν τον πειράζει. Η Φιφη δεν την θέλει τη Σίλβα νομίζω βαθιά μέσα της τη μισεί... αλλά εγώ το σκυλάκι μου το βρήκα αρκετά μικρό οπότε ήρθε σε χώρο με πουλιά και το θεωρεί φυσικό νομίζω να υπάρχουν.... Όσο για τα παιχνίδια πήρα πολλές ιδέες από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά εδώ και πολλά χαρτάκια, σχοινάκια και χάντρες....

----------


## olga

H Φίφη είναι μια κούκλα! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!

----------


## e2014

καλως,σε ευχαριστω πολυ..... αυτο με τα παιχνιδια θα το δοκιμασω!! και παλι να τα χαιρεσαι και πολλες ομορφες στιγμες!!

----------


## moutro

Ενημέρωση από το ζωολογικό μου σπίτι!!! 10 μέρες με φωλιά και δεν έχω δει πονηρή δραστηριοτητα ακόμα δυστυχώς.... όπως Μούτρος μπαίνει στη φωλιά αλλά όταν πάει να πλησιάσει η Φιφη τη διώχνει... την θέλει μόνο δικιά του... δεν πιστεύω ότι θα καταφέρουμε αναπαραγωγή... Μάλλον έχουν αποφασίσει να είναι απλά συγκάτοικοι... και να μην χαλάσουν τη φιλία τους...  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

μην αγχωνεσαι.... ολα θα γινουν, απλα δωσε τους χρονο!

----------


## moutro

Εγώ να αγχώνομαι???? Μιλάς λες και δεν με ξερεis καθόλου βρε Δημήτρη.... αγχώνομαι εγώ ποτέ???? Εγώ????  :winky:  δεν με πειράζει πάντως και να μην κάνουν αυγά τώρα θα προσπαθήσουμε πάλι το Σεπτέμβρη... θα πετάξω 2 μπλε χαπάκια στη φωλιά και θα γίνει η δουλίτσα!!!!!!Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να φταίει και η Σίλβα Να μην έχουν δεχτεί ακόμα καλά την παρουσία της και να τα επηρεάζει... ειδικά η Φιφη βλέπει το κουτάβι (18κιλά!!! κουτάβι) και βγάζει σπυριά!!!!

----------


## moutro

Αυγόοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γονιμο ή όχι,δεν τα έχω δει να κάνουν τίποτα αλλά λείπω και αρκετές ώρες τις τελευταίες μέρες. Θα το κοιτάξω σε καμία εβδομάδα.... όπως και να έχει θα αφήσω την μικρή μου να κάνει ο κύκλο της,δεν θα της το-τα πάρω.... έχω χαρεί πολύ!!!!!

----------


## moutro

2ο Αυγόοοοοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Μαρθα!!! αντε με το καλο!!!! το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι ενσπορα.... γιατι οχι?

----------


## moutro

Δεν τους έχω δει να κάνουν τίποτα....αλλά και αυγά ήρθαν μέρα πάρα μέρα και το μουτράκι συμμετέχει πολύ στη διαδικασία. Τώρα πχ η Φιφη είναι έξω και ο Μούτρος κλωσαει... προς το βράδυ αλλάζουν ρόλους...Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι συμμετέχει γιατί έχει βάλει το χεράκι του. Θα δούμε... Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι εγώ τη Παρασκευή θα φύγω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα...θα δώσω κλειδιά στο πατέρα μου να έρχεται να τα κοιτάζει,αλλά δεν μπορεί να έρχεται 2 φορές τη μέρα για να ανοίγει και να κλείνει ανάλογα με το φυσικό φως και σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω με τεχνητο φωτισμό,ίσως χρόνοδιακόπτη..... καμία ιδέα???

----------


## mitsman

Τεχνητός φωτισμός σε εσωτερική εκτροφή – Απλό Σύστημα ανατολής-δύσης

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια! Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία!

----------


## moutro

Έκανα τελικά τεχνητό φωτισμό με χρονοδιακοπτη και χθες που γύρισα βρήκα άλλα 2 αυγά... Θέλω να κανω ωοσκοπηση στα πρώτα να δω, γιατί τα φαντάζομαι άσπορα, αλλά φοβάμαι και λίγο μη πάει κατι στραβά... προς το παρόν διαβάζω μέχρι να νιώσω έτοιμη και σίγουρη να πιασω το αυγουλάκι....

----------


## vicky_ath

Μάρθα καλησπέρα...! 

Δεν χρειάζεται να πιάσεις τα αυγά για να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση... κυκλοφορούν παντού φακοί led σε "στυλό" οι οποίοι έχουν πολύ δυνατό φως και το σχήμα τους είναι ότι πρέπει για να το βάλεις μέσα στη φωλιά και να κοιτάξεις τα αυγά χωρίς καν να τα ακουμπήσεις!

----------


## moutro

Θα πάω να πάρω έναν τότε να κοιτάξω. Σήμερα τσακώνονται πολύ, την κυνηγάει ο αλήτης μου!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Σήμερα είναι αυτός συνέχεια μέσα στη φωλιά και κατά διαστήματα βγαίνει,κυνηγά τη θηλυκια, μαλώνουν και μετά από 2-3 λεπτά μπαίνει πάλι μέσα... ΤΙ να κάνω να τους χωρίσω??? Από τη μία είναι πολύ βοηθητικός με τα αυγά, αφού την άλλη το Λυπάμαι το κορίτσι μου να του κάνει επίθεση κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι...

----------


## moutro

Έχει λίγο αίμα στο ποδαράκι της...θα τον σκοτώσω!!!!!!να της βάλω betadine ή δεν κάνει για τα αυγά???

----------


## moutro

Είναι συνέχεια στον πάτο το κορίτσι μου δεν πατάει καλά το πόδι της... Τώρα είναι φουσκωμένη και κοιμάται... δεν της έβαλα τίποτα στο πόδι τελικά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει... δεν χάνει αίμα όμως ευτυχώς... τα αυγά τα έχει αναλάβει ο αρσενικός αλλά συνεχίζει να της κάνει επιθέσεις δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο.... ΑΝ είναι και αύριο έτσι η μικρή θα την πάω στο γιατρό... ΑΝ είναι καλά και θα βγάλω τον άλλον από το κλουβί και θα αφήσω την μάνα με τα αυγά... πραγματικά με έχει κάνει έξαλλη!!!! Τι τον έπιασε και μου την τραυμάτισε????

----------


## mitsman

θα κοιταξεις το πουλακι και οχι τα αυγα!!!! τα αυγα μπορει να ειναι και ασπορα!!!!! 
γιατι κοιμαται στον πατο???? επειδη ειναι νυχτα η επειδη δεν ειναι καλα?

----------


## moutro

Νομίζω γιατί τον έχει φοβηθεί.... ανέβηκε πχ για να φάει και της ξανάεπιτέθηκε... έχει ένα δάγκωμα στο μεσαίο δάχτυλο δεν φαίνεται όμως έχει άλλο χτύπημα... ΑΝ είναι έτσι και αύριο θα την πάω κατευθείαν στο πτηνιατρο. Αν δεξιοί καλύτερα όμως βάζω betadine?? Τα χωρίζω???? Γι'αυτό σκέφτομαι τα αυγά εάν τα χωρίσω με ποιον να τα βάλω, εννοείται ότι η Φιφη προηγείται....

----------


## Giorgekid

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχχα πεθανα τωρα!την κυνηγαει λεει!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!

σοβαρα τωρα μπορεις να βαλει κανενα ξυλακι στην πλατη του και στην ακρη να κρεμασεις σε ενα κορδονι ηλιοσπορο!θα κυνηγαει τον ηλιοσπορο και οχι την θηλυκια!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Μαρθα μπενταντιν αν δεν εχει ανοιχτη πληγη δεν υπαρχει λογος να βαλεις... αν βαλεις ωστοσο να το αραιωσεις με νερο γιατι απο μονο του ειναι πολυ δυνατο το μπενταντιν!
Αν αφηνα καποιο απο τα δυο πουλια με τα αυγα θα αφηνα το θηλυκο.... με την προυποθεση παντα οτι θα κλωσσαει και οτι δεν θα τα παρατησει με ολα αυτα που εγιναν! πρεπει να εισαι εκει να τσεκαρεις!

----------


## moutro

Από πάνω τους είμαι συνέχεια. Τον μαλωνα κιόλας για να σταματήσει τον τσαμπουκά. Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα γιατί αυτός μπορεί να κάνει κακό και στα μικρά εάν βγουν. Το βράδυ μπήκε η Φιφη στη φωλιά και ο Μούτρος ήταν έξω οπότε μετακινείται το κορίτσι μου. Υπάρχει εξήγηση για τη συμπεριφορά του? Λόγω αυγών πχ ή ορμονών να έγινε τόσο επιθετικός???

----------


## moutro

Τα αυγά είναι όλα άσπορα. Βγάζω τη φωλιά τα βγάζω μια βόλτα να πετάξουν μπας και ηρεμήσει αυτός και τέλος αναπαραγωγή για τώρα....Ίσως από Σεπτέμβρη αλλά αν δεν τα έχω να ζευγαρώνουν δεν ξαναβάζω φωλιά...

----------


## mitsman

Μαρθα μπορει να ηταν απλα ενα παιχνιδι του ζευγαρωματος.... πολλα πραγματα κανουν τα πουλια που εμεις δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να καταναοησουμε!!!

----------


## moutro

Τι παιχνίδι καλέ εδώ της έχει κάνει 3 πληγές στο πόδι... Από χθες παίρνω τηλέφωνο τον πτηνιατρο μας και δεν τον βρίσκω.... Η μικρή τρώει πίνει και περιποιείται τα φτερά της, θέλει και τα χάδια της αλλά το ποδαράκι είναι λίγο πρησμένο και δεν το πατάει καλά... δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία γιατί μπαίνω από κινητό.... δεν της έβαλα τίποτα απλά χθες της το καθάρισα με λίγο νεράκι... Αυτά... συνεχίζω να ψάχνω το γιατρό μας και βλέπουμε...

----------


## moutro

Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι από τη στιγμή που έβγαλα την φωλιά η επιθετικοτητα του αρσενικού μου εξαφανίστηκε!!! μας έχει πάρει τα αυτιά βέβαια με τις φωνές του αλλά δεν την ενοχλεί καθόλου!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κατι δεν εκανε καλα η θηλυκια και ο αρσενικος ηθελε να την βαλει στην ταξη!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## moutro

Αυτό λέει και ο άντρας μου ότιτα πήρε που δεν τον έκανε πατέρα. Αντε να γίνει καλά το κοριτσάκι μου!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω πως να τη βοηθήσω.... Μπορεί να της βάλω  με μπατονέτα λίγο betadine μη μολυνθεί.... Μέχρι να βρω τον γιατρό...

----------


## moutro

Παιδιά επειδή δεν βρίσκω το γιατρό μας,μπορεί να το έκλεισε το ιατρείο στη Νίκαια, εάν κάποιος ξέρει ένα καλό πτηνιατρο σε Νίκαια Πειραιά Κερατσίνι ας μου στείλει ένα πμ... ακόμα δεν πατάει καλά το ποδαράκι της και αν και φαίνεται καλά σε εικόνα, όρεξη και κουτσουλιές εγώ αν δεν πάω να την δει κάποιος δεν θα ησυχάσω......

----------


## moutro

Τα μωρα μου απο σημερα εχουν αλλο μπαμπα...ζουν πια με τον eliccaios...θελω και απο εδω να τα αποχαιρετησψ...μου ηταν πολυ δυκολη σποφαση και νιώθω απίστευτα ανεπαρκης και ασυνεπης απέναντι τους....του ζητησα πολλες φορες συγγνώμη που το τελευταιο χρονο δεν ημουν καλη μαμα....κ πιστευω ότι έκανα το καλύτερο για εκεινα...μου λείπουν ηδη πολυ...

Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε την προσπάθεια εξημερωσης τοτ μουτρακου....Τις νικες νας κ ποση χαρα μου εδινε....τα χαδια της φιφης κ πσοο ελιωνα μσζι της...δεν θα τα ξεχάσω ποτε...
O eloccaios μου εστειλε ηδη ενα βιντεάκι που τα πουλακοα ειναι ελευθερα στο χωρο σκαρφαλώνουν το κλουβι τους η μικρη παει κ στο χερι του ηδη...ελπίζω νιωθουν καλα δεν φοβούνται χωρις εμενα γι'αυτό κ δεν δεχόμουν να τα χωρισω αλλωστε. Θα σφησω εκεινον πια να τους ανοιξει θεμα κ να ανεβαζει τα νεα τους...

Πουλακια μου αγσπημενα καλη συνεχεια να περνατε ομορφα και σιγουρα θα σας ξαναδω...

Ο

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλησπερα παιδια τα παπαγαλακια ειναι μια χαρα και  εχουν αρχίσει να μαθενουνε τον χωρο σιγα σιγα θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Avatar moutro... Θελω να το πω και δημοσίως οτι αυτο που μου ελεγε συνεχεια  ειναι να τα προσεχω και να περνανε καλα οπως ο καθενας μας αυτο θα ηθελε στα συντροφικα του ζωακια  του... Της το υπόσχεθηκα και  πραγματικα τα παπαγαλακια τα εξημερομενα ειναι το κατι αλλο ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω κοκατιλ και για αυτο να ξερεται οτι προβλημα θα εχω θα βαζω θεματακι για helping..
Και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## Efthimis98

Να χαίρεσαι τους νέους σου φίλους Ελίσσαιε. Είναι πανέμορφο το ζευγαράκι! Μάρθα συγχαρητήρια που έκανες ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσες για αυτά τα πουλάκια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## moutro

Καθε αλλο παρα συγχαρητήρια μου αξιζουν....οταν αναλαμβανεις ενα ζωο πρεπει να εισαι συνεπης απέναντι του και στις αναγκες του για πάντα... εγω σε αυτο απετυχα το τελευταίο ενα χρονο....το μονο που έκανα ειναι να μην σκεφτω κ αλλο εγωιστικα κ να δω το δικο τους το καλο...κ ας μου λείπουν πολυ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Μαρθα εσυ το σκεφτηκες αυτο ομως  αμα ηταν αλλος στην θεση σου ή θα τα εδινε σε καποιον ξεμπαρκο(εννοω εκτος φορουμ) ή θα τα πουλαγε ή θα τα αφηνε ελευθερα και οτι γινει.για μενα παντως αξιζεις συγχαρητηρια.για αλλη μια φορα μπραβο σου!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Kαλή αρχη στο νέο τους σπίτι!! Θα μαθαίνουμε τα νέα τους απο τον Ελισσαίο!!

----------

